# A Cappella Wedding



## timandreg (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm getting married in a few months and my friend's husband is putting together an 8-voice choir for us. All of the typical wedding music require accompaniment, so do you have any suggestions for an cappella wedding? The choir will sing at the processional, maybe once during the service, and then after the benediction. Here are some ideas to get started:


Durufle: Ubi Caritas
Set me as a Seal, either the famous Walton setting or more contemporary and very lovely setting by Joseph Gregorio
Stanford: Beati Quorum Via
Randall Thompson: Alleluia
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Finzi: My Spirit Sang All Day

None of them are too spritely, however, for an exeunt... What other pieces could work for a wedding?


----------



## Redheaded Soprano (Oct 15, 2010)

If you want stunning and beautiful, have you thought of using the HUMMING CHORUS from Madama Butterfly? Used after the Benediction and before being pronounced husband and wife, it is unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

timandreg said:


> I'm getting married in a few months and my friend's husband is putting together an 8-voice choir for us. All of the typical wedding music require accompaniment, so do you have any suggestions for an cappella wedding? The choir will sing at the processional, maybe once during the service, and then after the benediction. Here are some ideas to get started:
> 
> 
> Durufle: Ubi Caritas
> ...


Ave Maria is a georgous composition which is often sung at weddings, unfortunately there are more chamber orchestra compositions which are normally performed at weddings then there are chorale compositions. There are a number of wonderful chorale Requiems which might work. I have three other suggestions for you:

The first is Beautiful Savior-Arrangement by F.M. Christiansen which is part of The St. OLAF Chorale Series and one that my choir normally sings.

The second one is a georgous arrangement of Amazing Grace that is arranged by Randel De Bruyn

The third other georgeous arrangement which my choir also sings is called; For The Beauty of The Earth composed by John Rutter.

Good luck to you on your search for a classical chorale composition for your wedding


----------

